# introducing myself



## waynej (May 28, 2013)

Hello everyone I'm from elkton maryland I'm new to the site but I have about 12 red sexlinks right now


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi wanynej! Welcome. We are happy to have you join us.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome from Alabama!!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi from Colorado


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Chicken Forum!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi and Welcome !


----------



## Queenie (May 13, 2013)

Welcome from North Carolina!


----------

